# 1936 rollfast.



## redline1968 (Jun 23, 2009)

here is a picture of my ( iam probably wrong with the date) 1936 rollfast. it ahs a n.o.s tank and horn unit.  the light is a replacement.  the rest is original.


----------



## pedal alley (Sep 30, 2009)

nice bike. no response till now.
whats the latest on this one ?


----------



## redline1968 (Oct 1, 2009)

thanks,  i quess its not that cool now.. no, not really, its just another  one  of those future projects i have to deal with down the line.  i have to replace one of the rims. and get tires that will work for those type on rims. right now i'm finishing up on this project.  

mark


----------



## JLarkin (Oct 1, 2009)

Looks like a Pontiac A Body with a Pontiac engine.  Hard to tell much more but you've maybe done a heater delete?


----------



## redline1968 (Oct 1, 2009)

yes its a pontiac firebird. it  has the heater.  its a complete frame off resto ready for paint in a week or so.  everything is new or original and rust free.


----------



## JRE (Oct 1, 2009)

It's easy. Unbolt the sub frame in front and pull the rear end out. Wala ready to put the body on a rotisary.


----------



## redline1968 (Oct 2, 2009)

while your at it ;  light a fire, add some sauce and you have a barbeque bird..


----------



## Classicriders (Oct 3, 2009)

Your bike is a 37 btw.  36 had a collar nut on top of the seat tube.


----------



## redline1968 (Oct 4, 2009)

your right thanks..

mark


----------



## perichbrothers (Oct 4, 2009)

any better pics of the face of the speedo?
TP


----------



## redline1968 (Oct 5, 2009)

here is a close up of the speedo its a cadet needs the cable and sprocket gear.


----------



## supper15fiets (Oct 7, 2009)

...can't wait till it finished!


----------



## redline1968 (Oct 7, 2009)

yes, it will be cool.  next year i will start working on them.

mark


----------



## supper15fiets (Oct 16, 2009)

redline1968 said:


> yes, it will be cool.  next year i will start working on them.
> 
> mark




aaa....that will be soon!
keep us updated!


----------



## mdtrek (Oct 16, 2009)

*wow*

I think that is a really nice bike you have there.  I bet it makes a great ride.


----------



## redline1968 (Oct 16, 2009)

thank you.  i will keep a update on it.  actually it is a little hard to ride.  for some reason  i have been having trouble with tires staying on  the rim.   they keep rolling off. otherwise its fun to ride.  and has a cool look.


----------

